# How do I remove a thread



## Freddyflintstone (26 Dec 2011)

I have put a thread in general but it should be in Beginners.
I can't see the delete anymore like I use to (or do I need a new set of specs ! )
Many Thanks


----------



## ttcycle (26 Dec 2011)

report the thread and one of the mods will move or delete it for you.


----------



## Norm (26 Dec 2011)

And you don't need new specs, just a better memory, as users have never been able to delete their threads.


----------



## Freddyflintstone (27 Dec 2011)

Norm said:


> And you don't need new specs, just a better memory, as users have never been able to delete their threads.


 
Ermm....
It was the Avatar (knew I had seen a delete somewhere - Phew ! memory back )

Found it
When you first enter a thread/reply a delete comes up at the bottem next to the Edit


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2011)

Norm said:


> And you don't need new specs, just a better memory, as users have never been able to delete their threads.


You could delete your post if nobody had replied to it, so couldn't you do that if it was the only post in a thread too?


----------



## Norm (27 Dec 2011)

Freddyflintstone said:


> How's yer memory Norm


Can you delete the thread?


----------



## gaz (27 Dec 2011)

Norm said:


> Can you delete the thread?


In the old board you could do it if you went into full edit. I think as Colin said, only if nobody had replied.
I will test it next time I start a thread.


----------



## wakou (28 Dec 2011)

Please forgive the hijack...
I can't start a new thread. I can reply, hence this being here.
I press 'new thread' and then have a form for my new thread title. (and one for a poll) but nowhere to put the message. If I press enter I get an error saying please enter a valid message!


----------



## Norm (28 Dec 2011)

You said you were previously able to delete threads, which is why I asked about deleting threads, not deleting posts. 

I can't decide if this is comprehension issues or further evidence of memory issues.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2011)

I think it works in a logical way. If you start a thread and people reply to it, what right do you have to delete their posts by deleting the thread? As a hypothetical example - I would be extremely annoyed if gussington was able to delete this thread and chose to do so - I put hours of work into plotting his tour and posting the details!


----------



## Freddyflintstone (28 Dec 2011)

Norm said:


> You said you were previously able to delete threads, which is why I asked about deleting threads, not deleting posts.
> 
> I can't decide if this is comprehension issues or further evidence of memory issues.


 
Ok I made a mistake, I made a reference to the "Thread" and it should of been "Posting"
"Let the person who has never made a mistake, throw the first stone"
I had my answer on the 2nd posting by ttcycle, and I thank him for that.

So why the reference to my memory!!
The posts I have deleted were to try to clarify the situation so everyone understood


----------



## Norm (28 Dec 2011)

Freddyflintstone said:


> So why the reference to my memory!!


That's quite easy:

The first post said...


Freddyflintstone said:


> I can't see the delete anymore like I use to


... to which I replied that...


Norm said:


> ...users have never been able to delete their threads.


That would have been all if the post/thread error had been spotted earlier, but for your (now deleted)...


Freddyflintstone said:


> How's yer memory Norm


...sarcasm, taking the pee out of me when all I was trying to do was understand and resolve the problems you were having.


----------



## Freddyflintstone (28 Dec 2011)

You started it - you can't deny that one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2011)

> I had my answer on the 2nd posting by ttcycle, and I thank him for that.


 
It's probably my age, but I remember ttcycle when she was still a woman...


----------



## Norm (28 Dec 2011)

Freddyflintstone said:


> You started it - you can't deny that one


 Maybe, if you read the reply as being in the same tone that you posted "_or do I need a new set of specs_", you might see it in a different light.

"You started it"?


----------



## Freddyflintstone (28 Dec 2011)




----------



## ttcycle (28 Dec 2011)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's probably my age, but I remember ttcycle when she was still a woman...


 
it's alright - every now and then I get an 'assumed' online sex change- made me chuckle that did dm!


----------



## gaz (30 Dec 2011)

Just tested it.
You can not delete a thread you have created, even if there are no replies.


----------

